# Nissan altima purge control valve location



## darko454 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello everyone I just wanted to know where is the purge control valve located please help


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The year of the car will determine the location of the purge control valve as it does vary.


----------



## darko454 (Sep 9, 2010)

It's a 2003 altima 3.5


----------



## Johnnydeepwell (Feb 4, 2014)

Purge valve is located on the EVAP canister. It will look like a plastic 90 degree elbow with a connector on it. If you have a lift it takes probably 5 minutes to change


----------

